# Rare pic of Jenner training



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2014)

Azog supplied this gem...


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 10, 2014)

Saweeet and sexy.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2014)

No wonder she never puts a full avi pic up....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2014)

Elbows up when racking the clean Jen, ELBOWS UP!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd still hit it though


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 10, 2014)

I am so hard right now...


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 10, 2014)

LOL, you ass!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Feb 10, 2014)

What's crossfit...


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 10, 2014)

Jenn I LOVE your new avatar.....


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 10, 2014)

LOL Jenn my ex has the same heart pendant necklace as you. Now Im starting to wonder whos pics shes REALLY sent me!!!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2014)

To much clothing  on your new avi, Jen. Have you seen Maintenance Man's avi?


----------



## Hardpr (Feb 10, 2014)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh its like watching the ringer only cuter


----------



## Yaya (Feb 10, 2014)

Good job jenner...keep up the good work


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 10, 2014)

LOL...I was trying to think of something clever to say...but that's just tooo funny...I am actually laughing out loud!

Jenn could it be that was just your before pic??


----------



## italian1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Butta face


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 10, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> LOL Jenn my ex has the same heart pendant necklace as you. Now Im starting to wonder whos pics shes REALLY sent me!!!



LOL, Tiffany's baby


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 10, 2014)

Seeker said:


> To much clothing  on your new avi, Jen. Have you seen Maintenance Man's avi?



hey, I can't be giving the goods up in every avi! 



Yaya said:


> Good job jenner...keep up the good work



lamo!



transcend2007 said:


> LOL...I was trying to think of something clever to say...but that's just tooo funny...I am actually laughing out loud!
> 
> Jenn could it be that was just your before pic??



dare you even ask that!!!!!!!



italian1 said:


> Butta face



lol, but you like the rest????? I am no butter face!


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 10, 2014)

Very Nice pic Jenn, I like the open mouth for your breath..........hmmmmm opened mouth.  I will stop there.


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking good there Jenner


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 10, 2014)

WOW Jenns hot


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Jenn I LOVE your new avatar.....



Hey wtf... We're supposed to be making fun of Jenner not complimenting her dammit!


----------



## italian1 (Feb 10, 2014)

You know that's that chicks orgasm face too. As she screams in a deep manly voice aaahhhhhhrrrrrrrrrggggggg!!!!! And then you say to yourself WTF did I just get myself into. Lol


----------



## Azog (Feb 10, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 10, 2014)

Lose the sports bra in the avi and you'd be WAY cooler Jen.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 10, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Lose the sports bra in the avi and you'd be WAY cooler Jen.



lol, can you tell it's a Fit shirt


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 10, 2014)

Azog said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha.



when did you take this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh I've seen much sexier pics of jen before


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Oh I've seen much sexier pics of jen before




Is that right? Do tell!!!


----------



## italian1 (Feb 10, 2014)

The aggression in the face + the muscle structure. This has LNE written all over it.


----------



## italian1 (Feb 10, 2014)

If we could only see the 10s on the bar. Then I'd be 100% sure.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 10, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Oh I've seen much sexier pics of jen before



shush it! 

actually, think my pics on here are no different than what was on fit....................


----------



## italian1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Wo wo wo.  Are we saying Jen was in Fit magazine????


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 10, 2014)

italian1 said:


> Wo wo wo.  Are we saying Jen was in Fit magazine????



Lol no, we were on a board together called fitnation


----------



## italian1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Damn.......


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2014)

italian1 said:


> Damn.......



Wet dream crashed Into a fiery mess for you too huh?


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 10, 2014)

come on....I give you guys real pics...not some airbrushed shit!!!


----------



## italian1 (Feb 10, 2014)

lol sure did. She's been the infamous torso for so long. Be nice to put a face on it you know?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2014)

Jenner said:


> come on....I give you guys real pics...not some airbrushed shit!!!



I think we all appreciate the real pics Jen, it's just we can't accurately judge or critique your physique without the full spread hahaha. I mean we already got the face shot from Azog....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2014)

italian1 said:


> lol sure did. She's been the infamous torso for so long. Be nice to put a face on it you know?



I was sitting there clicking refresh every 4secomds hoping it was a yes hahaha


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 10, 2014)

hahahahahahaha...I got one for you.............

you guys have seen every part of my body except the "no no" areas LOL


----------



## italian1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I was just gonna ask that. Didn't we see a full body shot before??  With two if your friends??  Or am I thinking of someone else


----------



## JOMO (Feb 10, 2014)

A face fit for Radio!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 11, 2014)

Jenner said:


> hahahahahahaha...I got one for you.............
> 
> you guys have seen every part of my body except the "no no" areas LOL


speak for them. Not me.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 11, 2014)

italian1 said:


> I was just gonna ask that. Didn't we see a full body shot before??  With two if your friends??  Or am I thinking of someone else



I remember that too.....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 11, 2014)

Jenner said:


> hahahahahahaha...I got one for you.............
> 
> you guys have seen every part of my body except the "no no" areas LOL



Jenner-The Gal, The Myth, The Legend.  

Big fan here.


----------



## graniteman (Feb 11, 2014)

Jenner said:


> shush it!
> 
> actually, think my pics on here are no different than what was on fit....................



Jenn...You been holdin out?  That pic looks like pretty hot , I like the pigtails and no teeth??


----------



## italian1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Shit I logged just to check this thread. Figured it would be loaded with full noodz of Jen by now. Come on mama at least post up that pic with you and your friends again.


----------



## Jada (Feb 11, 2014)

She's a beast ..... literally


----------

